# Frozen Tilapia not Desirable?



## mose (Oct 12, 2009)

so i introduced tiliapia to my P's and they were ecstatic.

but whenever i defrost a piece now, they don't really care. the big guy will take a bite or two, maybe a couple others will nip it, but then they leave it alone.

anyone else noticed this?


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

Mine are the same way but I keep offering to them some days the eat it some days they won't touch it I just take out what they don't eat after 5-10 mins


----------



## mose (Oct 12, 2009)

picky little bastards.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

Indeed they can be....keep offering it eventually they'll grow to it....Or you can always try catfish or shrimp.


----------



## marilynmonroe (Jan 8, 2009)

my P had his first piece of tilapia he stopped eating shrimp im glad to see that he will eat tilapia.


----------



## Garrett812 (Aug 14, 2010)

I know some members try soaking them in garlic for a few mins?

Didn't know it was ridiculously old! sorry!


----------

